# Recharge stations/locations



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Just an idea - how about a directory for where people can charge? This would allow people to add info about their local area, and build up a decent picture for the rest of us... California seems to have the right idea but Australia has no info and very few recharge stations...

There are 3 in Australia that I know of. Maybe a list, broken up into Country/State/County/Location with directions would help people find their local one? Use a hyperlink if available, or directions if not...
For example


United States of America
California
*San Bernardino - Maps
*




Australia
New South Wales
Blacktown - Westpoint shopping centre. Enter via the Woolworths entrance (red level - lowest). When coming down the main entrance ramp, turn hard left and look for the powerpoints on the pillar on the corner and EV signage - park in the dedicated EV parking spots.
Dural - Woolworths Round Corner, 494/500 Old Northern Road. Underground car-park; look for signage and the dedicated EV parking spots on the far left-corner.
Hornsby - Westfield Hornsby - Cnr of Florence and Hunter. Power points are located around the walls on most levels. Best to park early to be sure to find a spot near a power point.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Go for it mate, looks good. Just click the Nuwiki drop down on the left hand side of the header bar and click 'create new article' to set it up. You could call it something like 'Public Charging Locations'


----------



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

We have the same problem with finding anything about recharge stations in the NW American States. Been planning on advertising in the newspapers for other EV owners that will get together and offer their charging stations for public use, say for a buck a charge? If you did this in NZ or Austrailia, it might get enough people involved to offer a person to drive long distance there. When oil companies are strangling us with our own pocket books to pay for gas, there is always a way to beat them if we all came together. 
I have a few ideas on how to get longer ranges out of EV's, so check out my profile if you wish. 
Maybe someone will come up a few more ideas, but using Alternators, wind generators (the idea from) and even a good solar panel to help find that increased range.
Look under my public albums (It is time to get advanced)
Hey also, if anyone does want to offer their charging station for charging, maybe post it on here for others to see.


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

I really like this idea, wouldnt it be neat to have a network of chargers that is all web based so a person could map out a trip or some longer runs. And think of the interaction between ev peeps that are waiting for charges to complete. I personally would list my place on a site like this. Great Idea!!


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

ragee said:


> I personally would list my place on a site like this. Great Idea!!


Ok, the Wiki article is up and formatted. I've even added my location so feel free to add yours in with the same format.

Wouldn't it be great to have a list of 5,000 recharge stations across the world to show people who say "it can't be done, there's nowhere to recharge".

By listing recharge locations close to public transport, people might see the sense in driving their EV to a station and catching public transport. And so on...


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is the wiki article? I don't seem to see it, and I don't want to start another one if you have already. I'm looking for information regarding what the different standards of connectors are for public charging stations. I'm trying to think of ways to have multiple adaptors for different EV charging styles. When I dig up the info, I'll gladly put it on the wiki.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> Where is the wiki article? I don't seem to see it, and I don't want to start another one if you have already. I'm looking for information regarding what the different standards of connectors are for public charging stations. I'm trying to think of ways to have multiple adaptors for different EV charging styles. When I dig up the info, I'll gladly put it on the wiki.


Click the "NuWiki" drop-down arrow at the top left corner, and select "Main Page"

Then scroll ALL the way down to the bottom where the ABC list is.

It's under R for Recharge Stations Worldwide. 

I didn't put it there, that's just where the article ended up when I created it. Maybe there should be a link higher up in the article, but I'm not sure where that should go.

Regarding your connector information: I'm sure there would be an ISO standard for 220/240 VAC for your country. This changes by country, as evidenced by the number of "traveller adaptors" for sale. I use one to charge the TomTom at home becuase it's a n American plug with two vertical bars instead of 2 angled and 1 vertical. 

This may be of assistance: http://www.travel-images.com/electric-plugs.html


----------



## obsecure (Oct 31, 2012)

I really like your view wouldnt it be neat to have a network of chargers of all web based so a person could map out a trip or some longer runs. And i think of the interaction between ev peeps that are waiting for charges to make it complete. I personally would list my place on a site like this. Great thinking


----------

